
The Trouble with Erlang (or Erlang is a ghetto) - jemeshsu
http://www.unlimitednovelty.com/2011/07/trouble-with-erlang-or-erlang-is-ghetto.html?1
======
nivertech
Democracy sucks too, but do we have something better?

